# Kona-Kohala, HI



## fenux (May 28, 2006)

I am looking to either start a group or join a group of gamers.  I will be moving to the area July 1st.  I am willing to play almost anything.


----------



## Bill Muench (May 31, 2006)

Hey Fenux,

Good luck! I moved here a few months ago (I'm up in Waikoloa) and didn't get any responses to my posts. I'm not looking for a game right now, but post again when it gets closer to July. And good luck!

Bill


----------



## yangnome (Jun 2, 2006)

fenux...there's a post on this page where bernaise is looking for players on the big island (kona side).  I don't know anything about the area, but sounds like you guys are close.  I've played with bernaise in the past and he's a good guy.  If you don't hear from him on here, let me know and I'll put you in contact with him through other means.

edit: oops, looks like you've seen his post.  You must be the other half of the forming group


----------



## bernaise (Jun 3, 2006)

It is a small world.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------

